# Galvo to pex repipe, 1 bath house



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Photos of the exterior portion of a repipe done in Winter Haven Fl. I can't seem to find the photos of the inside work. I'll post'em when I can find'em.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics still


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

even more pics...ok I'm done.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish we could be so shallow underground. Looks good!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

We use galvanized stubs for the hose bib exterior risers. Gotta drive down and buy you lunch one of these days.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, I'll be the one. What is that hideous insulated line running up the exterior side wall of the house into the attic? Is that the service running into the attic w/distribution in the attic? Looks like a slab house. No garage? No way to get it inside a wall somewhere, or did they just not want to pay? Inspector lets you do that? I know freezing is not an issue down there and maybe that is commonly done, just looks awfully funny to me, but if the customer is happy, I'm happy, ... I guess. I just see a lawnmower or something catching it and ripping it right off of the wall. I love pex but that makes me nervous. Is the insulation there to protect it from UV? Doesn't figure to be there for protection from cold in your area I wouldn't think.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

If the ho ever pissed off his neighbor he could easily find himself w/o water midshower with that iso vlv located there. Of course if someone wanted to go to that trouble they could just as easily do it at the meter stop probably only at risk of being seen by all the neighbors doing it.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

What's the 3/4" branch terminating in 3/4" tee just above the iso vlv for?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice truck pro-tech


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a pressure relief valve to me. Or a freeze protector?-reply to smellslike$ question.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I despise galvo. I would run K copper with a brass wing el or threaded brass pipe before I ran galvo.



stillaround said:


> We use galvanized stubs for the hose bib exterior risers. Gotta drive down and buy you lunch one of these days.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

See red text below in quote



smellslike$tome said:


> Ok, I'll be the one. What is that hideous insulated line running up the exterior side wall of the house into the attic?Main water supply line. Is that the service running into the attic w/distribution in the attic?Yes Looks like a slab house.Correct No garage?No No way to get it inside a wall somewhere, or did they just not want to pay?Could've wen't into a tee wall, but customer did not care about the exposed lines and wanted the lowest priced method. Inspector lets you do that?Yes I know freezing is not an issue down there and maybe that is commonly done, just looks awfully funny to me, but if the customer is happy, I'm happy, ... I guess. I just see a lawnmower or something catching it and ripping it right off of the wall. I love pex but that makes me nervous. Is the insulation there to protect it from UV? Yes. A double layer of thick foil tape with zip ties on top of UV rated foam pipe insulation(the same stuff we put on solar systems on roofs) Doesn't figure to be there for protection from cold in your area I wouldn't think.Correct, only for UV and abrasion.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Correct. Pressure relief valve. The PVC threaded plug is just there until I get done with air testing, then it is removed.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looks like a pressure relief valve to me. Or a freeze protector?-reply to smellslike$ question.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yall air test instead of hydro?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. It's allot easier to clean up the air that leaks in the HO attic and walls than water:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Didnt think about that, my bad.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Correct. Pressure relief valve. The PVC threaded plug is just there until I get done with air testing, then it is removed.


Thats how we roll in FL baby. I knew what it was. :thumbup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey PROTECH, i need help moving my pool table, can I borrow your truck. Just kiddin bro, I love it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Protech said:


> I despise galvo. I would run K copper with a brass wing el or threaded brass pipe before I ran galvo.


Well, tsk tsk tsk. We shouldnt say despise galvo . You can run into it with a lawn mower, trip over it when taking out the garbage or just throw a shovel at it when you dont like what the dog did with no damage. And they sell 24" pre cuts and and and--it looks better. ( the return galvo salvo) Your move.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...t-galvo-under-porch-2009_0505plumbing0088.jpg:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If I was going to run metallic pipe I would do so in the manner described in post #13. Not galvo. Galvo is the reason we are doing the repipe in the first place.

Kinda reminds me of a job in Lakeland I looked at. The soft copper system failed after only 8 years. Some plumber comes in and repipes the place in soft copper over head. Bout another 8 years pass and I'm in the home selling a pex repipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I prefer to run hose bibs out of a tee wall from the interior and use a high quality large flanged silcock that is 1/4 turn anchored with 2"x1/4" tapcons. When done that way is not coming off. As you can see my brother is standing completely on the hose bib with it supporting his full weight.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

oops,forgot to post the pics


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice try, you are standing on the hose bib thats tapcon'd in . Try that on your loose swingy pex. And then maybe my only complaint will be how ugly it is. And such attitude from all those who just because galvanized in the ground and fails in 25 years cant use a bright shiny piece that will undoubtedly last longer than the new pex they put in barring any stray voltage(hehe).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a pex barbed hose bib. There is no ridgid pipe on the bib.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

See below



stillaround said:


> Nice try, you are standing on the hose bib thats tapcon'd in And?. Try that on your loose swingy pex. The galvonized 2 hole straps holding the insulated pex have the same tapcons. And then maybe my only complaint will be how ugly it is. And such attitude from all those who just because galvanized in the ground and fails in 25 years cant use a bright shiny piece that will undoubtedly last longer than the new pex they put in barring any stray voltage(hehe). Well heck, why not just do the whole job in galvo then


----------

